# Getting Sides Bent



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

I have some nice figured maple sides that I need to get bent/formed to dred specs.Does anyone know where around Hamilton area where I could take them to get them bent?
Thanks!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Do it yourself .Maple bends real nice...Easy as pie...Larry


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

figured maple can be tricky.... plain flat sawn maple is easy.

If its curly maple, it can split pretty easily if you dont have the correct heat or back it up with a flexible stainless steel sheet.

It took me a little trial and error to get figured maple to bend without checking.

AJC


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys...It is curly maple and I just dont have the tools for bending sides..I'm still hopeing someone local has a form to get these bent
Thanks


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Heres link to a "how to build bending iron" if you want to try it in the future.
http://soundsalon.com/2007/02/05/make-a-hot-pipe-bending-iron/


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

el84 said:


> Thanks for the replys guys...It is curly maple and I just dont have the tools for bending sides..I'm still hopeing someone local has a form to get these bent
> Thanks



What shape or form are you looking for?
One thing that I found out about maple over the years is it can't be soaked for very long at all before bending. In fact it is the total opposite of Rosewood. Rosewood needs to be soaked for at least 5 minutes depending on what type of Rosewood. Maple on the other hand would be a max of less than a minute, depending on the thickness and width. Violin sides is simply dipping in water and then to the bender, but again they are much thinner than guitar sides. I still bend by hand the old way of doing things. It would be nice though to have a side bender if I had more room in my shop. Im in Chatham if you are passing through some time.
Dennis


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

xuthal said:


> Heres link to a "how to build bending iron" if you want to try it in the future.
> http://soundsalon.com/2007/02/05/make-a-hot-pipe-bending-iron/


Thanks Great Link....


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

cougar2 said:


> What shape or form are you looking for?
> One thing that I found out about maple over the years is it can't be soaked for very long at all before bending. In fact it is the total opposite of Rosewood. Rosewood needs to be soaked for at least 5 minutes depending on what type of Rosewood. Maple on the other hand would be a max of less than a minute, depending on the thickness and width. Violin sides is simply dipping in water and then to the bender, but again they are much thinner than guitar sides. I still bend by hand the old way of doing things. It would be nice though to have a side bender if I had more room in my shop. Im in Chatham if you are passing through some time.
> Dennis



I/m looking to get them bent for a Dreadnought that I've been wanting to build for the longest time....This seems to be my stumbling block on getting this build started.This would be my first build and don't really want to learn the hard lesson ruining this really nice maple....kqoct
Thanks


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

el84 said:


> I/m looking to get them bent for a Dreadnought that I've been wanting to build for the longest time....This seems to be my stumbling block on getting this build started.This would be my first build and don't really want to learn the hard lesson ruining this really nice maple....kqoct
> Thanks


I do have a Dreadnought mold, but you should really make your own. Are you wanting an outside mold or are you planing on using heavy cardboard mold for the inside? There are two ways of doing this.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well here is one I'm looking at....
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Luthier-Martin-G...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

I think this might be what I need after the sides are bent up.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

el84 said:


> Well here is one I'm looking at....
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Luthier-Martin-G...14&_trkparms=72:1215|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
> 
> I think this might be what I need after the sides are bent up.


If you don't have a band saw to cut a form, then this would be the way to go. The price isn't bad, but the shipping won't be good. I use a 4X4 sheet of 1/2 or 5/8 plywood and cut it up into 2 foot by 2 foot pieces and then glue them all up. I trace the shape that I need and band saw it out, put in a dowel on both ends. I have used the clamps that you see in the picture, but a length of ready rod on both ends is less money to bolt the two parts together. You will still need to make a mold for the waist with a turnbuckle in the middle.


----------

